# Hiking with the Pup



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

So after last weekend when I did this to my garden










I though it was time to spend this weekend with the pup. We went off up the hills for a good hike.

Top of the first hill with becka looking at the second 










On the way up the second, with me flagging behind her her going hurry up lol










Top of the second hill, with the queen surveying her domain ;-)










Happy but getting tired










Finally the way down with me still dragging my heals.










Overall a nice walk for the two of us :-D


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

wow, beautiful! I am so jealous!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy cow, that is gorgeous!!!! Yes, I second the very jealous feeling. No rain for months = no grass over here.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's beautiful......a good time for all


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahhh, that is soo awesome.
I wish I lived near endless fields and hills with no sign of civilization around, so I could let my dogs run freee and happy without the worry of cars or trucks being closeby.


----------

